# Panoramic Aberdeen On An Iphone.



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Downloaded a new 'app' that stitches your photos together on the iPhone. I actually think it does a pretty good job. This is Aberdeen bay taken from Torry Battery last week. The pic isn't pin sharp as it was blowing a gale - it is Aberdeen- you can't have sun and calm conditions on the same day!

My office is about 150m down the road to the left.


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful photo! I'm just down the road from you in Montrose, just moved up here a few months ago


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> My office is about 150m down the road to the left.


Lucky bugger. I have a view of a business campus construction site.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I beg to differ but I've been to Aberdeen a few times (to get the ferry to Shetland) and we did have one day once when it was glorious sun no wind and temp in the high 70's, the beach was empty and my daughter loved it! Mind you all the other times it was cold, wet or windy or a combination of any two or all 3!


----------

